
Epic Games showcases real-time ray tracing in Unreal - realdavidops
https://www.theverge.com/2018/3/22/17150858/unreal-engine-star-wars-ray-tracing-epic-games-gdc-2018
======
edf13
I recall ray tracing a simple image of a shark over some sand on my old Amiga
500... one single frame took hours to render.

And now we have this! Very Impressive!

